# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  What Were You Doing Before Coming Here?

## Miss_Sweet

*Salam.

Here u have to tell what u were doing before coming online on DT


I was eating sawaayian


Your turn*

----------


## RAHEN

i was listening to recorded islamic program...

----------


## Jugnoh

i was eatin Noddles .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

I was studying

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main ab khana kha rahi thi

----------


## xeon

I was at AudioQuest

----------


## friendlygal786

i was working...

----------


## Fall Back

I was crying over not being able to write a speech for speech class on monday.  :Frown:

----------


## Atlantic

I was chatting with my sister...casual talk  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> I was crying over not being able to write a speech for speech class on monday.


and wat is the topic of speech...? :Smile: 

i waz sleeping.... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

I was eating

----------


## Shikari

i was chatting..

----------


## RAHEN

i waz searching...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was sleeping...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

was sulking around.. boooooooooooooooooooooored .. !

----------


## Shikari

i was at saloon...

----------


## *Fatima*

I was watching tv

----------


## volvo

i was playing gam,e...on PC...

----------


## queen amina

hello ppl ow r u

----------


## volvo

hain...yahaan haal chal ki kiya zaroorat hai ji...
khair theek hoon... :Wink:

----------


## Shikari

was sleeping..

----------


## friendlygal786

on the phone

----------


## Miss_Sweet

was eating...

----------


## *Fatima*

was sleeping

----------


## Shikari

i was out wid my frnds..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

was out in the rainn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was sending  a sms...

----------


## Shikari

i was sleeping..

----------


## volvo

i was watching TV...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was relxing...

----------


## *Fatima*

was sleeping

----------


## friendlygal786

watching TV

----------


## Miss_Sweet

was stepping  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

was watching tv

----------


## Shikari

i was out for shopping..

----------


## friendlygal786

daydreaming...

----------


## Shikari

lol..

i was having dinner...

----------


## friendlygal786

kya khaya... :Smile: 

i was staring into space

----------


## Shikari

bohat kuch ..full hogaya pait aik dam..meats ki items hi khayin..

----------


## friendlygal786

very good... :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

hmm aapki profile private kion hai :P...

----------


## friendlygal786

cuz I m a private person  :Smile: 

dont worry, i will add u to my friends list then u can view it ok  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

lol..MAshallah u are very intelligent  aren't u:P ..isharai samajh jati hain lol.. :Big Grin: ..

----------


## friendlygal786

LoL...and mashALLAH u r very clever

----------


## Shikari

buahha no am not :P..ahaha

----------


## RAHEN

sleeping...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was at collegeee

----------


## Shikari

i was trying to sleep..but i won't..

----------


## friendlygal786

just came back from college

----------


## *Fatima*

i was shopping

----------


## Hunter_69

was chillin oud wid frnds ...  :Wink:

----------


## Shikari

really mere baghair..

----------


## friendlygal786

was on the phone

----------


## Miss_Sweet

was showing something to my mom :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

was sleeping..

----------


## Endurer

This thread's being locked at the directions of Admin. Reason: A new feature is about to be launched at DT that'd serve the purpose.

----------

